# Circuito transmisor FM 50 Watt.



## Andrxx (Sep 17, 2010)

El circuito representa un transmisor de FM, cuyo alcance cuyo alcance puede superar los 20km, dependiendo de la entena utilizada y de las condiciones topológicas locales.
  T1 junto con L1 y CV1 constituyen el oscilador de portadora. Ésta de modula con la señal de audiofrecuencia a través de D1, Las etapas posterioreas constituyen amplificadores de RF en casacada para obtener la potencia deseada a la salida.
  Es importante NO ENCENDER EL EQUIPO sin conectarlo a una antena o a una carga fantasma que puede ser, por ejemplo, una lámpara de 12V x 4A. Una vez en funcionamiento con la carga fantasma ajustar CV2 a CV9 para obtener la mayor potencia de salida (máxima luminosidad de la lámpara). Luego de ajustar la potencia de salida se conectará una antena (preferentemente un plano de tierra o dipolo) y se ajustará la frecunecia de transmisión deseada por medio de CV1, usando para ello un recptor de FM convencional. 

Componentes: 
Resistencias


R1=4,7kW 1/8W
R2=3,3kW 1/8W
R3=68W 1/8W
R4=8,2kW 1/8W
R5=12kW 1/8W
R6=10W 1W
R7=1W 1W
R8=1W 2W
R9=1W 3W
R10=1W 3W
R11=1,2kW 1/2W
R12=10W 5W

Capacitores


C1=1000mF 25V electrolítico
C2=100 nF
C3=4,7 pF
C4=6,8 pF
C5=100 nF
C6=100 pF
C7=100 pF
C8=100 pF
C9=100 pF
C10=100 pF
C11=100 pF
C12=4700 mF 25V electrolítico
C13=100 nF
C14=4700 mF 25V electrolítico
CV1=capacitor variable 10-100 pF porcelana
CV2=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico
CV3=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico
CV4=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico
CV5=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico
CV6=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico
CV7=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico
CV8=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico
CV9=capacitor variable 10-100 pF plástico

Semiconductores


T1=BF494
T2=2N3866
T3=2N3866
T4=2N3553
T5=2N3375
T6=2N6084
T7=BLY94
D1=BA102

Varios


L1=4 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sin núcleo, con 1cm de diámetro.
L2=100 mH (no es crítica)
L3=100 mH (no es crítica)
L4=4 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 1cm de diámetro, con una longitud de 2cm.
L5=5 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 1cm de diámetro.
L6=4 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 1cm de diámetro, con una longitud de 2cm.
L7=5 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 1cm de diámetro.
L8=4 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 1cm de diámetro, con una longitud de 2cm.
L9=5 espiras de alambre de cobre 18 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 0,8cm de diámetro.
L10=4 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 1cm de diámetro, con una longitud de 2cm.
L11=5 espiras de alambre de cobre 18 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 0,8cm de diámetro.
L12=4 espiras de alambre de cobre 20 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 1cm de diámetro, con una longitud de 2cm.
L13=5 espiras de alambre de cobre 18 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 0,8cm de diámetro.
L14=4 espiras de alambre de cobre 18, sin núcleo con un diámetro de 0,8cm.
L15=10 espiras de alambre de cobre 16 sobre un núcleo de ferrita de 0,8cm de diámtero.
L16=100 mH (no es crítica)
V1=Fuente de 12V a15V x 15A
J1=Plug BNC
J2=Plug BNC
Gabinete metálico

Bueno, espero que lo disfruten y si alguien quiere armarlo y contarnos sus experiencias, ya tiene tarea. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Sep 17, 2010)

Lo unico que cambiaría sería usar una carga fantasma bien hecha y no con una lámpara.

Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 17, 2010)

Yo tengo entendido que una "lámpara" lleva factor inductivo, por lo que regresa energía al transmisor, siendo esto último nada bueno, (corregidme si me equivoco).

Por lo demás, el circuito tiene buena pinta.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Sep 17, 2010)

ufff tiene que ser complicado montar y hacer andar tal circuito.... es necesario tener experiencia en RF....
saludos


----------



## Dano (Sep 17, 2010)

rash dijo:


> ufff tiene que ser complicado montar y hacer andar tal circuito.... es necesario tener experiencia en RF....
> saludos




Sip, por es preferible armar primero un oscilador/modulador y por otro lado el amplificador, para separar los problemas 



Andrxx dijo:


> Yo tengo entendido que una "lámpara" lleva factor  inductivo, por lo que regresa energía al transmisor, siendo esto último  nada bueno, (corregidme si me equivoco).
> 
> Por lo demás, el circuito tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto, además la resistencia de la lámpara no es lineal, cuando está fria puede tener 
una resistencia muy baja, y al lineal no le va a gustar nada arrancar casi en corto.

Saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 18, 2010)

Una opción para implementar una carga fantasma puede ser conectar en paralelo resistencias de carbon que no son inductivas, por ejemplo, mi primera "carga fantasma" la hice con 78 resistencias de 3,9K a 1 vatio conectadas en paralelo soldadas a dos trozos de pertinax a manera de sandwich, dotando a este conjunto de un conector coaxial y de un disipador de calor pegado con masilla epoxica al pertinax negativo, esto me sirvió mucho hasta que conseguí una carga apropiada.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 5, 2011)

hola a todos, tengo dos transistores 2N6084 quisiera saber si alguien de usteds posee un diagrama de un amplificador de RF con estos transistores.

Saludos


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola:
vemos muchos circuitos de amplificadores para FM en variadas potencias  pero nadie se ha preocupado de la proteccion de las unidades , seria bueno que alguien aportara circuitos adicionales de medicion y proteccion

como: *Medidor de potencia reflejada y directa
         proteccion contra exesivo roe  o estacionaria(potencia reflejada)* *proteccion de sobreexitacion es decir si nesesita una potencia  de entrada 
         frenar el exeso de potencia*


Si no estan estas protecciones no les va a durar nada el amplificador ya que se  va a sobreexigir el transistor de salida y se va a quemar   sobretodo en pruebas de laboratorio

yo por ejemplo nesesito armar un amplificador para 500 watts y se nesesita frenar la potencia de entrada a los 3 o 4 watts si lo empujo con mas  adios transistor( teniendo en cuenta un exitador de potencia ajustable)

si  tengo un roe o reflejada mayor a 50 watts  adios transistor

*no creo que se quiera comprar transistores a cada rato ya que son bastante caros y dificiles de conseguir*

atentamente 
Raulin


----------



## angel olarte (Mar 13, 2013)

con el diceño de la placa yo recomdaria hacerla de fibra de vidrio y de dodle cara para las interconecciones en la parte superior y masa en la inferior


----------



## Sojue (Jul 12, 2013)

Andrxx dijo:


> En mis tiempos de estudiante de elctrónica, cuando no tenía internet, solía ver una página muy buena que ha desaparecido (http://megatronica.cjb.net), en esta página había circuitos muy interesantes como este.
> 
> Me ha dado esta tarde por buscar en el Internet WayBack Machine y he podido encontarla y compartir un circuito con vosotros que, a pesar de tener muy buena pinta, no pude construir.
> 
> ...





la L16 que va ahí ¿¿¿????? me he quedado en duda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola caro Sojue !saludos cordiales amigo! , el inductor es de 100mH ( cien milihenrios ), pero ?aceitas una sugestiõn de uno viejo experimentado? , Orbide ese proyecto es mui dudoso que ande bien , demasiados estagios de amplificaciõn con certeza  desnecesarios , portanto yo desaconsejo que usteds se anime en armar el.
 Usteds vai tener mucha dolores de cabeza en tentarlo hacer funcionar a contento , sin contabilizar muchos conponentes atirados en la basura  y por fin la frustraciõn de no tener exicto .
! fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 13, 2013)

mmm... listo! en breve subiré un circuito de protecciones, voy a convertirlos en formato de imagen y lo haré.


----------



## romees (Sep 19, 2013)

este amplificador usa un transistor c2630   http://mufari.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/rf-amplifier-60-watt.jpg?w=300&h=244


----------



## Javilondo (Feb 15, 2020)

En el listado de componentes donce dice mF y mH te refieres a milifaradios y milihenrios? o son micro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2020)

Javilondo dijo:


> En el listado de componentes donce dice mF y mH te refieres a milifaradios y milihenrios? o son micro?


mF = *µF*
mH = *miliHenrys *


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 16, 2020)

Buenas, yo soy la persona que hace diez años abrió ese hilo, entonces estaba estudiando electrónica y tenía menos conocimientos de RF que ahora, con la óptica que tengo tras años trabajando con radiofrecuencia, básicamente, ese circuito, me parece un desperdicio de unos buenos transistores bipolares para RF.


----------



## Javilondo (Feb 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> mF = *µF*
> mH = *miliHenrys *


Gracias Fogonazo, por cierto extraño tu avatar de cerebro.



Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, yo soy la persona que hace diez años abrió ese hilo, entonces estaba estudiando electrónica y tenía menos conocimientos de RF que ahora, con la óptica que tengo tras años trabajando con radiofrecuencia, básicamente, ese circuito, me parece un desperdicio de unos buenos transistores bipolares para RF.


Te lo creo, pero ¿Podrías explicarnos el motivo de tu actual conclusión?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2020)

Javilondo dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, por cierto extraño tu avatar de cerebro. . . .


Antes quería "Dominar el mundo", ahora solo lo quiero* "Canonizar"* 


Mentira ​


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 20, 2020)

Javilondo dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, por cierto extraño tu avatar de cerebro.
> 
> 
> Te lo creo, pero ¿Podrías explicarnos el motivo de tu actual conclusión?


En resumen, el diseño es malo, utiliza muchas etapas de amplificación que son innecesarias trabajando al máximo de ganancia lo que genera autooscilaciones, no hay ni un mísero condensador de desacoplo ni choques de RF entre etapas.

Esos 50 W se pueden conseguir con un mejor diseño menos complicado, por ejemplo, la salida de un oscilador que de 100 - 200 mW tan sólo puede ir a un 2N5641 y ya tendríamos casi 8 W y de ahi a un BLY94 (el mismo transistor que se usa como paso final en ese montaje) rozando los 40 W, esto a 28 V que es para lo que está diseñado el BLY94 y el 2N5641. Con sólo dos etapas bien diseñadas se puede alcanzar lo mismo que promete ese montaje.


----------



## Homos12 (Jun 10, 2022)

Oye amigo pasa el nuevo modelo que dices y oye cuantos amperes y voltios necesito para alimentarla


----------



## unmonje (Jun 10, 2022)

Homos12 dijo:


> Oye amigo pasa el nuevo modelo que dices y oye cuantos amperes y voltios necesito para alimentarla


Al que le escribes no es tu amigo así que mejor, pon su apelativo y quien sea, hace al menos 2 años que ya nadie escribe en este POST    🤣 Fíjate la fecha.


----------

